# York county man killed by falling tree.



## jerseydevil (Jan 15, 2018)

I see too many articles like this from my area...

http://www.pennlive.com/news/2018/01/falling_tree_kills_york_county.html#incart_river_mobile_home


----------



## James Miller (Jan 21, 2018)

Right down the road from me.


----------

